# Sex my Leucs? Three photos



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Are my Leucs big enough to sex?

#1 is skinny and bold - and is the one that I think is calling in there terrarium.
#2 is a fatty and like that bromeliad
#3 is a little fat and very shy.


























Thank you,


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

No replies after 50 views, are they too little or young to sex?
Do I need better photos? Or a different angle?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think they are just a tad too young to be sure...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would need pics showing them in a relaxed stance next to one another, looking down on them.I do think #1 is male.


----------

